# Stubborn Fat Solution



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Introduction: This is an excerpt from Chapter 7 of my forthcoming Stubborn Fat Solution; it summarizes the three primary factors that are involved in making stubborn fat stubborn. I’d note that the chapter also addresses several other issues of primary importance to stubborn fat. I want to make it very clear that this is simply [...]

*Read More...*


----------

